
How Big Was the Universe When It Was Born - billconan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2015/12/26/ask-ethan-how-big-was-the-universe-when-it-was-first-born/
======
andrewclunn
One thing that always goes over my head with any explanation of cosmic
inflation: How did the universe expand in size at orders of magnitude greater
than the speed of light in its first moments of existence? I see that
presented here again, but if the speed of light is constant, wouldn't this
imply that matter / photons and such from that initial burst moved away from
each other at much greater than the speed of light? What am I missing?

